# Questions about Hygetropin



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 16, 2011)

Im getting ready to start my first round of Hygetropin and was wondering if any one can tell me what is the best dosage for weightloss. Im not a bodybuilder but I do want to drop bodyfat, build muscle and have overall great health. Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 16, 2011)

most ppl with knowledge are gonna ask you for stats such as age height bodyfat % n stuff
for a woman i believe 2IU daily is average for weightloss and overall health


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I was guessing between 2 and for but I just wanted to be sure. Is there a "formula"  so so to speak that is used to determine based on Ht, weight and age???


----------



## Himik (Apr 16, 2011)

I would start with two a day and work up from there is needed, everybody responds to GH differently. For general sense of well being 2UI a day is considered standard for women.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 16, 2011)

Will 2 a day be enough for fatloss and building muscle???


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Will 2 a day be enough for fatloss and building muscle???


1-2iu/ed should work well for your needs.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the info!!


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Thank you for the information. I was guessing between 2 and for but I just wanted to be sure. Is there a "formula"  so so to speak that is used to determine based on Ht, weight and age???


not a formula, it would just let us know where u are fitness wise to see if hgh is for you.
some ppl are 30% bodyfat and want to take hgh for weight loss instead of dieting and thats not right u know


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 16, 2011)

I get that. Im 5' 10 and Im at 155ish lol but  I am working on getting down to 140. I do workout eat healty (ok...I have an occasional cheat day).


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 16, 2011)

cool, well its still hard to judge ur build, are you muscular?
if not youre holding too much weight to start hgh in my opinion, and how old are you?
hgh is better when you only have a little fat to shead or else it can be tough to notice effects unless you have pharmacy stuff


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 17, 2011)

My stuff did come from a Doctor. I got a pretty good price considering I got it here. I think what Im going to do is shed another 10lbs or so before starting. That shouldnt take too long. How long will Hypetropin refrigerate for???


----------



## Himik (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it would stay potent for a while if you keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> My stuff did come from a Doctor. I got a pretty good price considering I got it here. I think what Im going to do is shed another 10lbs or so before starting. That shouldnt take too long. How long will Hypetropin refrigerate for???




Thats a every good idea. Prime your body and it will utilize your intake much more efficiently.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> My stuff did come from a Doctor. I got a pretty good price considering I got it here. I think what Im going to do is shed another 10lbs or so before starting. That shouldnt take too long. How long will Hypetropin refrigerate for???


 

It's good for about a year or two, others will say different.

Start with 1-2ius ED.  If you're looking to lean out you could strat now.  You're ging to need a higher dose to build muscle and you're also going to need AAS.  GH doesn't work well without AAS when it comes to building muscle.  AAS will increase the size of the muscle fiber.  GH will create new fibers.  They need to work together.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for the info. With my modeling Im looking to be lean and tone and not too muscular since I do more fashion and print work as opposed to fitness modeling. I dont think I need the AAS for that but how much higher would i need to go in addition to my workout of course, to really get lean quick?? Ive gotten 2 form some, 3 aswell as 4ius. I just want to maximize my results in the best possible way


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not totally clear on your expectations of GH but it is NOT an anabolic so w/o any AAS , it is not going to "build muscle". It simply supplements the hormone that allows all of your body's functions to run optimally - i.e. better sense of well-being, better hair/ skin/ nails. It promotes lean muscle mass over bodyfat depositing, however it is still not a fat burner. It will support what you are doing already and will support better recovery as well. The result are not dramatic and you aren't going to see fat "melt off". And also more isn't better. 

For women 2 iu is sufficient. Anything else you've heard, IMO is probably in the context of bodybuilding contest prep in addition to AAS. This does NOT sound like it applies to you, so please don't use it as a guide to your dosing. More than 4 iu gets expensive and will also probably produce pain in the wrist joints similar to carpal tunnel. You may also experience some water retention - you can alter the dosing to something like 3-4 iu every OTHER day if you do experience this. I would also start at 1 iu and go up to 2 iu after a week or two. More than that is not necessary for your goals.

And just generally - don't rely on loading GH to "lose weight fast" - it doesn't work like that. YOu will need to get your own diet & training optimized to the results you want. GH will support what you do but itsn't going to do the work for you. 

Also if you are young e.g. < 30, I also dont' think you're going to notice dramatic results because your naturaly GH production is still near optimal on its own.

And finally GH doesn't work quickly - you will be runnign this cycle over time. Don't expect immediately dramatic results.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 18, 2011)

please post pic of you hygetropin ..


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Sassy69 for the information. Ive been getting all sorts of conflicting info to the point that Im just confused. I do get that Im not going to get dramatic results because its not an AAS and I understand what it does do but I do want to maximize its use as much as possible. My only real question is the dosage, thats what Im getting the most confusion on. Some are saying you will loose fat some say you wont, some say it will help build muscle and some say it wont, some say you need 2ius some say 3 or 4. Im guessing Im not going to get a simple answer on this. This is harder than I thought it was going to be. LOL I know that everyone is coming from a place of good intensions.


----------



## Himik (Apr 18, 2011)

Test different methods out and see what works best for YOU.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Himik, that definately the most "non-confusing" answer Ive got so far. I think Im going to start with 2ius and go from there.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 18, 2011)

Ill make it easy for you just send it to me you'll be compensated


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol. I think Im going to keep it Lightbearer but thanks for the offer.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Thank you Sassy69 for the information. Ive been getting all sorts of conflicting info to the point that Im just confused. I do get that Im not going to get dramatic results because its not an AAS and I understand what it does do but I do want to maximize its use as much as possible. My only real question is the dosage, thats what Im getting the most confusion on. Some are saying you will loose fat some say you wont, some say it will help build muscle and some say it wont, some say you need 2ius some say 3 or 4. Im guessing Im not going to get a simple answer on this. This is harder than I thought it was going to be. LOL I know that everyone is coming from a place of good intensions.



From many years of anecdotal observations IMO start at 1 iu and increase 2 iu at max. There is no reason go higher than that for your purposes. More is not better.

THe only thing I'd fiddle w/ beyond this is just whether or not you retain water from it. You can either reduce the dosing (E.g. to 1 iu/day) or go to an EOD dosing schedule.

Anything beyond that is not necessary. Rely more on your diet & training than on the  fact you are running a GH cycle to get results. If you're stalling, then revisit your diet & training or tweak it regularly to keep results moving.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Sassy69


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 18, 2011)

I do have one more question. Does Hygetropin have any positive affects on injuries. I severly sprained my ankle in December and Im still having problems with it and still going through physical therapy.


----------

